# unofficial Jeff C picture thread



## Philth (Feb 21, 2006)

I have the pleasure of taking care of Jeff's Dog this week.  This also gives me the opportunity to dig threw his spider collection .  Jeff has a impressive collection, Although I'm only taking pic's of spiecies I dont have.(and jealous of)

1. _Cyriopagopus schioedtei _
2. _Ornithoctonus aureotibialis_ (ultimat male)


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 21, 2006)

nice spiders! 

and the background is that their enclosure?


----------



## MRL (Feb 21, 2006)

hey Tom,

Very cool pics, post some of the exotic ones too that you might have and are not usually posted here! Either way keep em coming


----------



## Philth (Feb 21, 2006)

> and the background is that their enclosure?


  The spiders were takin out of there enclorures for the pics.  Its actually a cat litter pan with some moss in it.  Dosen't sound that exciting now , does it? 

_ Ceratogyrus _sp.


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 21, 2006)

Thats a vvvvery good begining, woaw ... Very nice.


----------



## ShadowSpectrum (Feb 22, 2006)

All extremely beautiful T's...of course I'm jealous.


----------



## Bontons (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice Spiders


----------



## smof (Feb 22, 2006)

That _C. schioedtei_ is gorgeous :drool: :worship:


----------



## ShadowSpectrum (Feb 22, 2006)

smof said:
			
		

> That _C. schioedtei_ is gorgeous :drool: :worship:


That's my favorite so far, too.

Post some more!


----------



## Philth (Feb 22, 2006)

_Crassicrus lamanai_ sharp looking spider, wish I Had one:wall:


----------



## Philth (Feb 22, 2006)

1.  _Avicularia aurantiaca_
2.  _Grammostola alticeps_


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Feb 23, 2006)

Great lookin spiders!!


----------



## common spider (Feb 23, 2006)

Philth said:
			
		

> _Crassicrus lamanai_ sharp looking spider, wish I Had one:wall:



Mine looks just like that a very sweet T!!!!!!!!!!!!



Great pic!!!!!!!!!!!!


:clap:


----------



## Philth (Feb 23, 2006)

_Ephebopus cyanognathus_  I have a adult female , but I needed a pic of a s'ling.  There way prettier as slings.


----------



## Sheri (Feb 24, 2006)

This is really a cute thread, but we should call it _unauthorized_ instead. You could also like... take pictures of teddy bears on his bed... and turn it into an expose at the same time!


----------



## MRL (Feb 24, 2006)

Philth said:
			
		

> _Ephebopus cyanognathus_  I have a adult female , but I needed a pic of a s'ling.  There way prettier as slings.


Yup that's on my wishlist.


----------



## Philth (Feb 26, 2006)

> This is really a cute thread, but we should call it unauthorized instead. You could also like... take pictures of teddy bears on his bed... and turn it into an expose at the same time!


  I was going to start the Unauthorized/exposed thread in The Pit, and show off Jeff's collection of whips , chains, and other S&M gear that I found ;P


----------



## Philth (Feb 26, 2006)

another _Ceratogyrus_ sp.  I bet Jeff hasn't evan discovered that this little fella matured yet.


----------



## Philth (Feb 26, 2006)

_Poecilotheria ornata_


----------



## Philth (Feb 27, 2006)

How many people have a adult female _Augacephalus junodi_ laying around there spider collection?


----------



## moricollins (Feb 27, 2006)

oooooh  A. junodi  yummy...... Philth, you take great shots of Jeff's critters


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice pics Tom! I guess I need to go away on vacation a little longer and I can get my whole collection digitized 





			
				Philth said:
			
		

> How many people have a adult female _Augacephalus junodi_ laying around there spider collection?


More importantly....does anyone have a mature male in their collection!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




			
				Philth said:
			
		

> another _Ceratogyrus_ sp.  I bet Jeff hasn't evan discovered that this little fella matured yet.


I guess I have now  Anybody want to venture a guess as to what species this is? Unfortunately I wasn't careful with the labeling so anyone guess is as good as mine but it's most likely either brachycephalus, bechuanicus  or marshalli. I would guess brachycephalus myself. 

Jeff


----------



## common spider (Feb 28, 2006)

*Cyriopagopus schioedtei*

That T in that pic is so PIMP!!!!!!!!!!!!


Man I want that T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## T.Raab (Feb 28, 2006)

> I guess I have now  Anybody want to venture a guess as to what species this is? Unfortunately I wasn't careful with the labeling so anyone guess is as good as mine but it's most likely either brachycephalus, bechuanicus or marshalli. I would guess brachycephalus myself.


Hi, 
i would guess _C. sanderi_ or _C. brachycephalus_. The males are looking very similar (also the females - maybe they are one species with different hornvariants?  ).


----------



## phil (Feb 28, 2006)

T.Raab said:
			
		

> Hi,
> i would guess _C. sanderi_ or _C. brachycephalus_. The males are looking very similar (also the females - maybe they are one species with different hornvariants?  ).


I would agree with Timo, could be either or neither as with the males they are almost impossible to tell appart, I have seen pics of C.brachycephalus horn varients (Thomas Ezendam) from specimens photographed in the wild, but i would say in the hobby the horn shape is fairly stable between the sanderi and the brachycephalus shape. take some ventral pics showing the sub abdominal band (the cream band on the underside of the abdomen) C.brachycephalus should have a single band (just covering the forward most booklungs) and C.sanderi should have a double band covering all four booklungs, and to add to the confusion if that spider was purchased as "brachycephalus" it may not be 100% as many of the captive "brachcephalus" exhibit a double sub abdominal band so are not pure brachycephalus  
Ceratogyrus pics


----------



## Twysted (Feb 28, 2006)

I love the cyanognathus when they are slings... unfortunatly I did not snap any shots of mine when they were young... but they are still awsome looking T's when they are older..


----------



## OldHag (Feb 28, 2006)

Philth said:
			
		

> How many people have a adult female _Augacephalus junodi_ laying around there spider collection?



I do   

Jeff, if you find an adult male... send it my way when your girl is done!!  My girl just shed Sunday and she's fir wanting some luv!


----------



## Jeff_C (Mar 2, 2006)

OldHag said:
			
		

> I do
> 
> Jeff, if you find an adult male...


Of course...and vice versa (I hope). I wonder if any of the importers could help us out?

btw, where did you get yours from?

As for the brachycephalus...I will take some shots this w/e and I'm pretty sure I bought him as a 'brachycephalus' CB sling. 

Jeff


----------



## OldHag (Mar 2, 2006)

I actually got mine as a C. marshalli from some guy on Reptibid.  I could tell right off the bat it wasnt a marshalli. I thought for a while it was a tan OBT.  But then the black inner legs and the stoutness of them threw me off. Ive sent her exuviums to a few ppl and all have agreed shes junodi.
I have a few threads with pictures of her
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=48743
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=33425 <--scroll down for a good picture of her

Id like to know where that guy I bought her from got them... I remember his name but have no idea how to go about finding him...


----------



## Jeff_C (Mar 5, 2006)

So after some investigation I've determined that my supposed C.brachycephalus is just that based on this:



> C.brachycephalus should have a single band (just covering the forward most booklungs)


Off to the invertsonals I go...


Jeff


----------



## phil (Mar 5, 2006)

Jeff_C said:
			
		

> So after some investigation I've determined that my supposed C.brachycephalus is just that based on this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I take it from your reply that it has a single sub abdominal band, I would still be sceptical to call it C.brachycephalus, C.brachycephalus "hobby" perhaps, the protuberance to me looks very sanderi to me. here are some pics of my male C.brachycephalus  












*C.brachycephalus* "hobby" female





*C.brachycephalus* "real" female


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Mar 5, 2006)

Hmmmm. I'm going to have to drive to my shop and see what the abdominal band of the large female "brachycephalus" I have that I have been thinking is most likely C. sanderi due to the simple plug-like foveal protruberance. I just sent Jeff a PM regarding his available male, and it is likely that I have the same species. I'll snap a couple of photos too, but it's basically the "pet trade brachycephalus" that Phil illustrated... no anteriorly inclined protruberance; just a little mound. What is confusing me though is that Ingo and Timo's baboonspiders.de provides the same description for the abdominal pattern for both, as well as the "mask" around the ocular tubercle and the reddish spinnerets. I'll read through more of this and related threads later.

Cheers, Michael


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Mar 5, 2006)

A couple of other comments on Jeff's spiders... That Avic is interesting looking; it doesn't look like the _A. aurantiaca_ I have (no banding). Also, I could use the _O. aureotibialis_ male too Jeff! It's nice to see that Jeff is keeping the _C. lamanai_ on a "restricted diet"; their round abdomen is very distinctive and many specimens get very heavy so that the abdomen is huge and even more distinctly round.

Cheers, Michael


----------



## Jeff_C (Mar 5, 2006)

I feel as if a big hand is going to come down and smack us for trying to ID Ts from photos  


Anyway, Michael, I would gladly send you both Ts for IDing and breeding. As for the A. aurantiaca...it just recently molted but before that it looked more like this: 






Jeff


----------



## phil (Mar 6, 2006)

Michael Jacobi said:
			
		

> Hmmmm. I'm going to have to drive to my shop and see what the abdominal band of the large female "brachycephalus" I have that I have been thinking is most likely C. sanderi due to the simple plug-like foveal protruberance. I just sent Jeff a PM regarding his available male, and it is likely that I have the same species. I'll snap a couple of photos too, but it's basically the "pet trade brachycephalus" that Phil illustrated... no anteriorly inclined protruberance; just a little mound. What is confusing me though is that Ingo and Timo's baboonspiders.de provides the same description for the abdominal pattern for both, as well as the "mask" around the ocular tubercle and the reddish spinnerets. I'll read through more of this and related threads later.
> 
> Cheers, Michael


Hi 
Jeff, there is no big hand, and no one is saying do not breed them, after all, your "brachycephalus" is the same as everyone elses, probably X sanderi at some point in the past, but if thats all we have in the hobby as C.brachy, then continue to breed them, I was only pointing out that i do not believe captive C.brachycephalus are pure.

I am quite certain that C.sanderi displays a double SAB. a few more pics on this subject below. 
EDIT; I have just checked Timo's site, this is from sanderi
Dorsum of abdomen with dark pattern of bars, spots and reticulations. Venter of abdomen dark brown with with pale sub-abdominal band over and between anterior and posterior booklung covers. 















The next two specimens are siblings, not bred by me.


----------



## Jeff_C (Mar 7, 2006)

I was kind of pressed for time so I sent my male off to Michael without getting the ventral side pics. Hopefully, he'll be able to post some pics or at least confirm my ID of this T.

I just wish I could remember where I got it from :wall: 



Jeff


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Mar 10, 2006)

Jeff sent me his ultimate male _Ceratogyrus_ sp. (pet trade "brachycephalus", possibly _C. sanderi_). Here are a photo of the dorsal and ventral aspect of his male, as well as the same views of my beautiful female I will attempt to breed him with. Of course, he could fit on top of her carapace! I would appreciate comments from those with a special interest/knowledge of harpactarine tarantulas as to their probable species. (Timo?, Richard?, Phil?, anyone?)































Cheers, Michael


----------



## phil (Mar 10, 2006)

Michael Jacobi said:
			
		

> Jeff sent me his ultimate male _Ceratogyrus_ sp. (pet trade "brachycephalus", possibly _C. sanderi_). Here are a photo of the dorsal and ventral aspect of his male, as well as the same views of my beautiful female I will attempt to breed him with. Of course, he could fit on top of her carapace! I would appreciate comments from those with a special interest/knowledge of harpactarine tarantulas as to their probable species. (Timo?, Richard?, Phil?, anyone?)
> 
> Cheers, Michael


Hi
to me you female looks like "hobby" C.brachycephalus with a double SAB yet the carapace is "yellow" like hobby brachycephalus where as true C.sanderi looks to have a more silver / grey carapace. pics;

C.sanderi, very short grey / silver setea






C.brachycephalus "hobby" yellow more shaggy setae with a sanderi type protuberance ranging through to brachycephalus "real" protuberance.






I know it's not conclusive, i have around 10 sub adult C.brachycephalus "hobby" and the horm & SAB varies between them all with one or two looking very close to the C.brachycephalus "real" with both SAB & protuberance, but siblings differ considerably.

Looking at the male pics, i could not say either way which it most resembles, the charachteristics suit C.sanderi, double SAB and low flat protuberance, but equally matches the discrepancies exhibited within the hobby C.brachycephalus, so it's anyones guess what the male is, if it was purchased as C.brachycephalus it is likely to be hobby spec


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Mar 10, 2006)

Come to think of it, the _C. sanderi_ I had a while back were greyish. They certainly were nowhere near as colorful as this large female, which is more like other "brachycephalus" I have had. Well, I'm labeling her photos and cage as _Ceratogyrus brachycephalus_ 'hobby form'. That's good enough for me! And I will pair the male with her!

Cheers, Michael


----------



## T.Raab (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Phil,

dont give to much to colours. 

@Michael: I have no comparison material saw for those "3 species" (C. brachycephalus; C. brachycephalus "hobby" and C. sanderi). I dont believe that there are "only" Hybrids of those species in the hobby, cause they are not really common (here in europe and i'm sure also in US). 

I kept a specimen which i thought to be C. brachycephalus. It has a slighty forwarded but very small horn. Here a picture: click me
This speciemen had a double SAB (sanderi like) and a very yellowish carapace. (This is the reason why on baboonspiders is written that C. brachycephalus has a double SAB.) 
If i would follow Phil it would be ID as C. brachycephalus "hobby" - but it was wildcaught female. I will ask the dealer i got for the detailed location where it was caught (he told me that he has exact locality data).

The specimen of C. brachycephalus witch has this single SAB are known from RSA (pers. comm. Gallon). But the species has a greater distribution then only RSA. It was found also in Botswana and Zimbabwe. C. sanderi is known from Zimbabwe and Namibia - supposably it occurs also in Botswana.
If i'm not wrong, i'm sure that De Wet & Dippenaar-Schoeman did not wrote anything about the SAB in their 1990 Revision of this genus. We actually know that the genus has horn variations, even De Wet & Dippenaar-Schoeman noticed that in their revision in 1990.

Maybe there are more variations in Ceratogyrus then we thought or there are some close related species?


----------



## phil (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Timo
although i have mentioned colour i have not soley based my findings on that, i have also noted SAB's and protuberance variants.
interesting photo of a w/c with the small protuberance and double SAB, in one way that is a good thing, being W/C it may show that the C.brachycephalus "hobby" that exhibit double SAB's may not be hybrids at all, other than a few as seen with varying SAB's from one eggsac as I posted.
If the SAB is a stable feature within Ceratogyrus species as it is with C.meridionalis, bechuanicus / darlingi and marshalli, having looked at the original paper for C.brachycephalus there is description of a large anterior facing protuberance peaking just posterior to the ocular tubercle and it also indicates a single SAB, unfortunately i do not have the De Wet & Dippenaar-Schoeman paper and i would also like to see the description for C.sanderi, but if C.brachycephalus does have a stable single SAB and long pointed anterior facing protuberance, and C.sanderi have a stable small plug / slightly raised anterior facing protuberance and double SAB, based soley on SAB and protuberance i think that would place your W/C specimen in the sanderi "group" and not the brachycephalus, perhaps a sanderi colour variant  but again, this all depends on the stabillity of the features we are discussing  perhaps a redescription is over due to clear this up  A job for our Mr Gallon I think................


----------



## T.Raab (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Phil,

like we talked yesterday. I'm not sure abou the ID of the spider i posted above. I also know (if that Info is OK) that it was a W/C Female. I marked this specimen after death few weeks ago as Ceratogyrus "brachycephalus" based on the incertitude ID. 
I will try to manage this Strand Paper and if i get it, i can translate it to you in english (like you know Strand was a german guy  ). 
I will also copy the Ceratogyrus Revision from 1991 for you and will send it to you.


----------



## Ulwembu (Apr 26, 2006)

First of all, I've never taken pictures of horn variations of Ceratogyrus in nature. I did take pictures of several horn variations of captive specimens years ago so I guess that's where the comments come from.

Secondly, the ceratogyrus revision of 1991 is incomplete and not up to date anymore as you know Timo... Same as Strand paper...


----------



## T.Raab (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Thomas,

yes the revision of 1991 and Strands Paper are not the best, but at the moment the only reference about brachycephalus/sanderi. Its not so wrong to take a look what they wrote and compare. 
Like we (Phil and myself) wrote above, its time that this "difficult" group will revised by Gallon. 



> I also know (if that Info is OK) that it was a W/C Female. I marked this specimen after death few weeks ago as Ceratogyrus "brachycephalus" based on the incertitude ID.


 I got now some weeks ago info about this specimen and got the collecting locality what was in Zambia. This specimen and the locality will got to Gallon for further studies.


----------



## Michael Jacobi (May 3, 2006)

Going back to Jeff's ultimate male _C. brachycephalus_ (hobby form or whatever you wish to call it) and its mating with my female - I finally was able to get the slides scanned and posted nine photos in my mating thread at: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=662981.

Cheers, Michael


----------

